# Hardware/encuesta/ATI vs NVIDIA/opiniones....

## lukin-amd64

Hola a todos;  :Cool:   :Cool: 

Quiero cambiar la targeta grafica pero no se cual elegir una Nvidia o una Ati (para PCI-E.)

Como esta actualmente la cosa para linux? Ati o Nvidia????

Gracias de antemano por vusetras respuestas.

Saludos.  :Cool: 

Mod Edit: Cambio el asunto - tomk

----------

## artic

Para mi sin ninguna duda Nvidia .

Salu2

----------

## Sertinell

si vas a usar una arquitectura soportada por los drivers oficiales de cada una de las marcas, si duda, nvidia.

----------

## kabutor

Nvidia

----------

## lanshor

Otro más, nvidia.

----------

## cyclopsld

Nvidia  :Razz: 

----------

## KNagisa

Nvidia, aunque por desgracia tengo una ATI.  :Sad: 

----------

## gorrixe

nvidia   :Razz: 

----------

## vai777

nVidia es mas caro pero creo que vale la pena

----------

## kabutor

Quien ha votado ATI?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## vai777

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> Quien ha votado ATI?  

 

saaaaaaaaal cobaaaaaaaaaaarde, no te escondas!  :Wink: 

----------

## DarkMind

nvidia obviamente   :Smile: 

----------

## aenima-aenema

Nvidia, sin dudarlo :). Los benchmarks están realizado con versiones de drivers un tanto antigüas, pero te pongo el link por si te interesa: http://www.anandtech.com/linux/showdoc.aspx?i=2302&p=3

Saludos :).

----------

## 7th_sign

Sin duda NVIDIA

Jala bien

----------

## Sparkster

Sobre todo en lo que respecta a compatibilidad, nvidia de por vida.

----------

## Luciernaga

Yo tengo las dos, una NVIDIA 6600GT Standard, otra NVIDIA 6600GT XFX, y una ATI Radeon 9250, todas me funcionan muy bien, en cuanto a la elección es fácil 2x1 me quedo con NVIDIA y a poder ser con la 7900 mejor.  :Wink: 

----------

## bontakun

x facilidad, nvidia y tambien x relación precio rendimiento en su serie 7xxx

----------

## Ateo

sin duda... nvidia... nunca me ha fallado una tarjeta nvidia.

----------

## g0su

Nvidia para linux tiene mas soporte en X86 y X86_64, si es para PPC olvidate... el soporte de las xorg para tarjetas nvidia esta entre malo y triste.

La serie 1900 de Ati es mas potente que la serie 7900 de nvidia, pero sin drivers decentes eso no se ve por ningun lado. En OpenGL nvidia suele dar algo mas de rendimiento, en directX Ati se la funde.

Un saludo

----------

## artic

Tb decir que con SLI de nvidia ,arrasas con cualquier ATI ,aunque claro debes comprar 2 tarjetitas.

Mi experiencia con los drivers de ATI fue entre mala y pesima,ya fuese guindos o linux.

El mercado de chipsets donde ati tampoco se come un rosco y donde nFORCE 4 ta arrasando.

salu2

----------

## lukin-amd64

Ok 

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, me decido por una nvidia....arrassaaaaa..

Gracias i Salu2 a todos

----------

## asph

yo siempre habia tenido nvidia y estaba muy satisfecho... recientemente me he comprado un pc nuevo y tiene la ATI X1600 con 256 MB GDDR3 SDRAM, y la verdad es que me decepcionó bastante el rendimiento :/

----------

## SpOeK

 *artic wrote:*   

> Tb decir que con SLI de nvidia ,arrasas con cualquier ATI ,aunque claro debes comprar 2 tarjetitas.

 

Hombre, es que si con dos tarjetas no te fundes la ATI, apaga y vámonos.

Yo tengo ATI y nVidia y quizá el soporte de ATI es algo peor aunque es alentador ver que liberan algunas especificaciones aunque tristemente mediante NDAs.

----------

## artic

Hola, desconozco si ATI tiene esa posibilidad de pinchar dos tarjetas clonicas pero no deja de ser otra ventaja añadida.

Imaginate pinchar 2 nvidia 7950 .........

Salu2

----------

## SpOeK

Echa un ojo a esta configuración. 2 tarjetas en SLI y cada una de ella con dos GPUs. Total, cuatro GPUs (y un consumo de energía inmenso).

El SLI de ATI creo que se llamaba Crossfire.

----------

## artic

Hola, efectivamente parece tratarse del contrataque de Ati al SLI de nvidia.

Aunque he estado viendo placas que soporten crossfire ,que lleven chipset de Ati logicamente,y por lo que veo parece que nvidia le esta ganando la batalla ,solo hay que ver la placas de ASUS,solo tiene una croosfire mientras en cambio dispone de amplio abanico de nvidia.

Salu2

----------

